# Guess the Score Wed. Feb. 9th vs Bobcats



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

vs.









Indiana vs. Charlotte
Wednesday 2/9, 7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse 
*TV:* FSN *Radio:* 1070 WIBC 

Starting Lineups:

*Pacers-*





































*Bobcats-*







































> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> With four games, all at home, left before the All-Star break, the time has come for the Pacers to begin making a move, beginning with tonight's game against the Bobcats.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050209.html

Pacers 106
Bobcats 81

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (42)

Bobcats Leading Scorer- Primoz Brezec (20)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96 - 81 Pacers

Jermaine O'Neal (25 Points)
Primo Brezec (18 Points)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

With Okafor gone, this game should be a hell of a lot easier to win.

Pacers- 99
Bobcats- 85


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pacers 103
Bobcats 94

Jermaine O'Neal- 28 points
Gerald Wallace- 23 points


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

101-89 Pacers


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 108
bobcats 91


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

Pacers: 97
Bobcats: 83

I hope we can get a winning steak going..


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 95

Cats 85


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 95
Bobcats 82

Should be an easy win without Okafor, but they have been losing a lot of winnable games lately.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan, where did you get the game thread? Did you copy it from Eze?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Pacers Fan, where did you get the game thread? Did you copy it from Eze?


Are you trying to make me give credit to someone who put 10 player pictures into image codes? Please...

9-2 Pacers with 9:50 remaining after an AJ 3


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Don't Take it Personal
Don't Get Distracted
Brezec

Keys to the Game by Quinn Buckner.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Idiot Al Albert, pronouncing Ely "Elie"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice job taking the charge, Jermaine.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a good pass to Foster who dunks it

13-2 Pacers as the 'Cats call timeout


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Melvin Ely hits twice:

13-6 Indy with 6:30 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you trying to make me give credit to someone who put 10 player pictures into image codes? Please...


Next time make it yourself, or give me credit.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wallace appears to have injured his ankle or leg, this really sucks for the Bobcats.

14-6 Indy with 6 minute left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Next time make it yourself, or give me credit.


Image codes...I'll give credit to BBB, vBulliten, ESPN.com, and NBA.com.

Nice block JJ!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is it a foul when someone falls down when after they grab a rebound and you try to yank it from them in the air?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ you ****er, you did a 360 and instead of shooting it, you gave it to the 'Cats.

16-12 Pacers with 3:37 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ooh, Croshere made a nice cut but no one passed it to him. Freddie misses his second three.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice drive Jax, now stop "verbally abusing" officials.

20-12 Indy with 2:15 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, two kick balls on the Bobcats twice in a row. Harrison in! Harrison hits! Harrison blocks that **** away!

22-17 Pacers with 30 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax plays iso and hits with 2 seconds left. Jax steals it and is fouled.

26-17 Pacers at the end of the 1st quarter


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice block Harrison!

Good job Jack.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere rejected hard. Harrison hits. Eddie Gill hits. Hart hits.

30-21 with 10 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You suck Harrison! Work on your 1 ft shots.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a bullet three! Gill steals it. Croshere gets a layup and one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a nice block! But then Primoz hits.

38-28 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

40-30 Indy with 5 minutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why is everyone scared to shoot? Oh well, give it to Jermaine, automatic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits over Brezec who apprently *still* sucks. Reggie hits a 3.

47-30 Pacers with 2:40 left in the half. We're probably going to lose this one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits, Bernie called for a T.

52-30 Pacers with 1:23 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Heh, if we act like we're fouled at all, they call it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good to see Carlisle took my suggestion, letting Croshere shoot technicals over Reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie called for a Technical? What the ****?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

54-36 Pacers at the half

After a long hustle play, Smith catches a pass and just hits the ball without any effort and it goes in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good to see us winning so convincingly. 
If things continue, we can have some starters rested in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with some nice hustle, good to see we're still trying.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

57-41 Pacers with 10:03 left in the 3rd. Kapono has 11 now. Might as well tune out. Tell me when the 4th quarter starts, I'll be playing GTA.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kapono hits a three and cuts the lead to seven. Jax has a really slow shot.

86-79 Pacers with 3 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO left with a left-handed skyhook to extend the lead to 9. Ely hits to make it 7. JO hits a shot at the end of the shot clock.

92-83 Pacers with 1:35 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knight hits to cut the lead to seven, JO misses. Brezec misses. AJ misses, Foster tips it out of bounds.

92-85 Pacers with 32.5 seconds left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sweep of the Bobcats.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Play of the Game goes to Freddie's awesome layup that of course I missed.

Final Score- 94-87 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 14
Turkish- 8
Bird Fan- 7
Kekai- 17
Jermaniac Fan- 9
NTP- 18
Jama- 7
rock747- 3
DJMD- 6

Winner- rock747


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Play of the Game goes to Freddie's awesome layup that of course I missed.
> 
> Final Score- 94-87 Pacers
> ...


One of the very few times where no one got DQd.


----------

